# Pink or Red ??



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Squidder seems to have the idea that this yak is red but I think it's a nice shade of pink that really suits him.

What do you think?










Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooohhh, it really brings out the glow in your ciggy Jason! 

PS - And no calling it 'Salmon' coloured either please ( More like 'Barbie blush' ).

PPS - Funda smells & plays the guitar! lol


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i hav 2 say pink also. and yes funda does smell, but in a good way  

Jay


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

who voted red :evil:

To those who vote pink....thankyou :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh its nice


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's why I didn't want a red kayak. The longer it is out in the sun, the more it will fade to a lovely shade of pink  Not that there is anything wrong with a pink kayak.
Disclaimer: I wouldn't be caught dead in a pink kayak


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> That's why I didn't want a red kayak. The longer it is out in the sun, the more it will fade to a lovely shade of pink  Not that there is anything wrong with a pink kayak.
> Disclaimer: I wouldn't be caught dead in a pink kayak


 :lol:

When I first looked I thought, what the hell are you on about? it's red! So that's what I voted for, but for some reason it looks quite pink this morning.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep I agree Pink :shock:

I reckon you would have a hard time paddle over some water falls or pulling in a marlin to pull up on the beach and slam down a solo with a pink kayak :shock:  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It's very hard to look fishing cool in pink Squidder, sunnies and the Jimmy Dean smoke still don't come accross "Rebel" :wink:


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh it's pink alright. Mal


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Occy I read your post over an hour ago but couldnt reply, I'm still having a bit of a chuckle now.

Pure "GOLD" :lol: :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have to say that my wife just loves the pink kayak and it would match her pink fishing rod. Occy could you possibly see if there is an appointment available for a sack back and crack wax because I am sure there would be someone who may need this prior to the big night.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

uh oh Ive got a red one - will be pink one day!!!! I might enter it into the mardi gras


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

I say Red......but only because I have seen the original unedited photo in another thread......... :wink:

I reckon we could make Allan's yak a lovely shade of pink with a little photoshopping as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Dallas said:


> I say Red......but only because I have seen the original unedited photo in another thread......... :wink:
> 
> I reckon we could make Allan's yak a lovely shade of pink with a little photoshopping as well


Whats photoshopping mate? never heard of it :shock:

Cheers, Allan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

oooooh purple camo is nice aye :wink:

How did you do it?

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQesyCQAACNfgAASQCG6eCCAEAqv/97AIACIIjRAAaaaNGjTT1NAEqp+QSZqehGjNTaIGI0OBsASgxSxAZ3QasnesUd5LaCfI3KeGgo+gI7WsDesM0qRopItMRpiqhRe7ToUTnYNNCfyUHRHLOeH5zh5cKETcnySl/syue4MzW/B5tGMtl+jhN04cHrQznrCVqnXiw3LMmpVWoxqLBisoKS4Uh3rrpR9p/F3JFOFCQB6zIJA


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shouldnt that be a banjo?????

Thats nasty :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha , red , your an idiot, :lol: :lol: :lol: but a clever one ha ha ha :lol: :lol: , Alan, never seen you looking so good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bahahahaha, that's great Red, nice work mate. As for you Funda......you'll keep :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

...lol... stop it y'all, splitting my sides laffing so hard :lol: :lol: :lol:

hate to go against ya Jason, she's pink alright.


----------

